# 6 lb vs 8 lb sledgehammer with splitting wedges



## munkyboi (May 15, 2015)

hi all,

i was able to use a 8 lb sledge with eastwig sure split wedges to split a bunch of big oak rounds recently.  but it was quite exhausting to keep swing the 8 lb sledge after a while.

do you think i would lose significant effectiveness/efficiency if i switch to a 6 lb sledge?

it's funny that after handling the 8 lb sledge for a while, the fiskars x27 felt like a toothpick.

thanks,
m


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 15, 2015)

munkyboi said:


> do you think i would lose significant effectiveness/efficiency if i switch to a 6 lb sledge?



I think, because sledge hammers are not a huge investment, you should try one out and tell us what you think.


----------



## Woody Stover (May 15, 2015)

Depends how hard the wood is to split. As with a maul, use the lightest that will do the job.


----------



## aansorge (May 15, 2015)

I use both and much prefer the 6.


----------



## Oldman47 (May 15, 2015)

I only have an 8 pound sledge. I figure if I need to sledge and wedge there is no reason to expect an easy split. My Fiskars has already been bouncing off by then.


----------



## xman23 (May 18, 2015)

It depends on your strength and speed. Basic physics. Energy from a velocity increase is squared, where as an increase in mass is linear. So it's much better to increase speed, if it's possible. So if you can't get the heavier mall up to the same speed of the lighter mall, you may not gain much. On the other hand you may be getting to your maximum speed, if there is such a thing, and increasing the weight at the same speed can help. Clear.


----------



## planner steve (Jul 29, 2015)

I like using a 6 lb maul for hitting wedges.  I also find that the 6 lb maul makes a decent indentation to start a wedge.  I just got a Fiskars X27.  I was impressed with the ease of swinging it and worked just fine on some straight grain fir I just picked up.  However it was comical how the Fiskars bounced off a big piece of red oak.  I think with a 6 lb maul, a couple of splitting wedges and the fiskars I've got all the manual splitting firepower I need.


----------



## TreePointer (Jul 30, 2015)

I rarely "wedge and sledge" anymore, but when I did, I actually preferred a 10 lb. sledgehammer.  I had thought that it would tire me quickly, but I actually liked how it got the job done in fewer swings.


----------

